# Hey Guys. New to Muay Thai. Combo/Drill suggestions?



## Uniqueillusi0nz (Jul 26, 2012)

Sawahdee Khrap! Hey all! I just started Muay Thai 2 months ago at a school. But do to my financial situation, i couldn't afford to stay. So a buddy of mine who wanted to get back into it, decided we should just train independently for the mean time. He trained for six months then stopped. It is only us training and we could use some suggestions on pad drills if you guys don't mind. The pad drills we do he just makes up. We're both still pretty knew to holding pads for other people. Below is a link on our recent session that was recorded. Thanks in advance for any and all help. :bangahead:



http://youtu.be/6FDwyTvilaY

http://youtu.be/MgijEMfLd3k


----------



## UrbanChino1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Do you know the 4 count?
Right round kick(Waist level),left hook,right cross, left round kick. And then keep going from there so after you do the left leg round kick it's right cross left hook then right round kick.

Btw, sub for sub! http://www.youtube.com/user/UrbanChino1?feature=mhee


Edit: Sorry for the bump, i should have looked at the date this was posted...


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 10, 2013)

Generally, id suggest not trying to use set combinations, and just attack whats open. In Muay Thai at least.


----------



## UrbanChino1 (Jan 10, 2013)

oh and also you drop your guard alot. Your guard is especially dropping when you punch to where you end up throwing punches from below your chin.


----------

